

The Datacenter as a Computer, an in-depth discussion of Google's architecture - andreyf
http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00193ED1V01Y200905CAC006

======
aditya
Here's the pdf:
[http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00193ED1V01Y2...](http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00193ED1V01Y200905CAC006)

(via @spolsky)

EDIT: removed cookieset :-)

~~~
andreyf
Yeah, your link won't work either. These guys have a weird linking system -
you need to visit the URL
[http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00193ED1V01Y2...](http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00193ED1V01Y200905CAC006)

Which sets a cookie and redirects you to the one you can't share.

------
mmt
So far, I've only had a chance to scan this paper, but it looks like it
address a remarkably broad number of the issues surrounding operating and
growing large clusters.

------
prodigal_erik
No content, just

> Caliber uses cookies to improve performance by remembering that you are
> logged in when you go from page to page [...] you must accept the Caliber
> cookie to use the system

If this is typical of the authors' technical prowess, I think I'll pass.

~~~
andreyf
My mistake. The authors are Luiz André Barroso [1] and Urs Hölzle [2] from
Google Research. The host of this paper has nothing to do with them. Just
remove cookieSet=1 from the end of the URL (if an admin could remove it from
the story, would be appreciated).

1\. <http://research.google.com/pubs/LuizBarroso.html>

2\. <http://research.google.com/pubs/author79.html>

------
nikils
What language to use to program such a computer ?

~~~
leej
Map and Reduce, if you count.

